# Looking to start a Princeton/Trenton Game



## bzeller (Dec 3, 2005)

Howdy,

My wife and I are graduate students, relatively new to the area, and living in Lawrenceville right off the I-95 / US 206 interchange. We're looking to start or join a gaming group, preferably D&D, but we would also be in for other possible systems (Cthulu, Rifts, etc.).

We're looking for graduate students, professionals, or other gamers who are interested in a game that balances character development, plot, and of course combat. I am willing to GM part time, but also want to play (in the past I was in a game with three part-time GMs that worked well). 

Reply to this message if you're interested.

Ben


----------



## pretjah (Dec 9, 2005)

are you still looking for people?

depending on how often and what nights you want to play i could be intrested.


im 32 and married and prefer character building through plot and roleplaying to hack and slash  even though an occasional hack and slashnight is a good break


----------



## bzeller (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, we're still looking. You sound like our type of role player! 

As you can see you're the only one to respond to this enworld post, so I'm going to post up an old-fashioned notice in the Princeton gaming store. I hear that there is a gaming store somewhere in Trenton too, but I don't know anything about it.

I'll keep you updated.

Ben


----------



## ticklemeozmo (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm a 27 (ugh, pains me to admit that) year old professonal (kollage edukated) and around the area.  I've been playing for the better half of about 12 years.  

My preference is D&D and I've been on both sides of the DM Screen.  When DMing I prefer to give my players an intricate story with mystery, intruige and I can go go both ways, stick to a script or be completely open ended.  I've DM'd 3-10 players.

As a player I prefer support or backup, never chief.  I try for something non-standard.  I've been in groups from 3-12 people.

My favorite role was being an antagonist for my friend's group.  I was called in for the last 4 sessions (in a particular story) to play the "bad guy" so they group would have a player to go up against rather than a DM.  The players loved it.

I stick to the rule books (having been accused of being a "rules lawyer" once or twice) because I feel if everyone knows the rules, no one can feel cheated.  

I don't have weekly availablity, but I might have 2 of 3 available or tri-weekly, (I work a 3 week rotation).  But if I'm a player, a role as a support personel would be best suited.  If you want me to DM, you can count on a good story.


----------



## bzeller (Dec 24, 2005)

Ticklemeozmo - I just sent you an email with more details. Give me a holler here on the boards if you don't get the email for some reason.

And for others reading this - we're still looking for other gamers to join us!


----------



## Kasha (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you still looking for people?
29 year old professional. I'm looking for D&D 3.5.


----------



## Cardhu (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm a 49-year old professional.  Been playing D&D since the original Gygax days.  We live just south of you down near Mount Holly NJ.

We have a couple players here who have been looking for a DM to run a campaign.  Both are adults and experienced roleplayers.  Both prefer roleyplaying balanced by challenging plot, character play, and combat.

I have a lot of AD&D 3.5 stuff -- the essential books, a spare DM Guide, a game mat, markers, figurines, and 3D dungeons.

     -  Cardhu


----------



## bzeller (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey all,

Real life got in the way of starting the group, namely my dissertation and the need to get it done. I'm not sure if I'll be up to anything for a while, but I have everyone's contact info from this thread. If things change, I'll let you know.

Ben


----------



## Cardhu (Jun 15, 2006)

Ben;

Thanks.  We'll remain hopeful.  We've been looking for a while.

-  Cardhu


----------



## Kasha (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks! Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Cardhu said:
			
		

> I'm a 49-year old professional.  Been playing D&D since the original Gygax days.  We live just south of you down near Mount Holly NJ.
> 
> We have a couple players here who have been looking for a DM to run a campaign.  Both are adults and experienced roleplayers.  Both prefer roleyplaying balanced by challenging plot, character play, and combat.
> 
> ...





Hey Cardhu, if you are interested, check out my post here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=166159

We are looking for 1 or 2 more player's.  Let me know if interested, then email me.  flinty4ever@hotmail.com


----------

